# Major smoking and slow oil drip after tipping back snow thrower on handles.



## KillrBuckeye (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a Craftsman 21" single stage snow thrower (< 1 year old). A few days ago I was clearing some snow from the sidewalk in front of my house and accidentally caught the extension cord to our Christmas lights. The cord got wrapped around the auger 6-7 times before it snapped. I stopped the engine and tipped the snow thrower back on the handle bars to get easier access the auger to unwind the cord (is this a no-no?). I restarted the engine as soon as the cord was clear, and thick white smoke billowed out for 2-3 minutes. Since then there hasn't been any white smoke (I used it the very next day), but I've noticed a few drops of oil on the floor in the garage where I store the snow thrower, and I can see oil on the plastic cover on the underside of the engine.

I'm wondering where this oil is coming from. Is it possible that it back-flowed from the crank case up through the intake while I had it tipped? I guess that would be the best case scenario, right? I haven't really had the time to go remove the cover and have a good look yet. I thought I'd get some feedback so I had a better idea of what to look for. I checked the oil level and its right at the full mark on the dipstick.

Any help you can provide would be appreciated.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

yes mostly likely what happened is that the oil got into the intake and caused the smoking at startup and should not be a problem in the future. The oil also may have come out of the breather leaving some drips on the floor. Check the oil to make sure it is full, but, i think you will be fine.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree. Make sure it's full of oil and give it some time to work out. Engines don't like being too far over.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Sounds like you have oil in the breather. Near the carb you should see a black rubber tube, This goes into what would be equivalent to a flay rectangular pcv valve. oil from the crankcase in prob in it


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Wipe up any mess, check your oil level and adjust if necessary and then with it outside start it up and let it idle until it clears up. I agree it's likely just oil that is someplace it shouldn't be due to tipping. It's not uncommon for it to happen to small engines when you tip them. Like mowers when you raise it to get to the blade.


----------

